# Pension Tax



## davedomino (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a Fire Service Pension and UK State Pension.
I pay tax on these in the UK.
If I have these pensions paid direct to my account here in Thailand, would I be
taxed here also?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

No (+1, 2, 3 characters)


----------

